# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Bloedvaten en hart >  Steken

## Marjon1964

Ik ben 44 jaar en heb sinds een week ongeveer pijnlijke borsten, soms met pijnscheuten. Ik menstrueer niet meer, dus daar kan het niet aan liggen.
Ik heb af en toe ook een steek achter mijn borstbeen en sinds een maand weet ik dat ik een scheurtje in mijn middenrif heb.
Wie herkent dit?

----------

